
Wikipedia Random Article (has gotten weird) - carapace
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random
======
carapace
Based on a small sample size, Wikipedia seems to be numerically dominated by
tiny one- or two-sentence entries.

> Fresneda de la Sierra is a municipality in Cuenca, Castile-La Mancha, Spain.
> It has a population of 72.

> Caciomorpha batesi is a species of beetle in the family Cerambycidae. It was
> described by Pascoe in 1858.

> Uranotaenia (Uranotaenia) campestris is a species of mosquito belonging to
> the genus Uranotaenia. It is found in Thailand, Sri Lanka,[1] Bangladesh,
> Cambodia, India, Indonesia, Malaysia, Nepal, Timor, and Vietnam.

> Vreme (Macedonian: Време), translated: Time, was a Macedonian daily
> newspaper.

> Sagra is a village in the province of Alicante and autonomous community of
> Valencia, Spain. The municipality covers an area of 5.6 square kilometres
> (2.2 sq mi) and as of 2011 had a population of 454 people.

> Renocera stroblii is a species of fly in the family Sciomyzidae. It is found
> in the Palearctic

About half of them (randomly chosen articles) are like this.

------
slater
How so?

~~~
carapace
Just that there seems to be a huge amount of little stub articles on locations
and insects and such. Click it a bunch and see what you get.

